# How long does it take you to split a cord....?



## lopro (Sep 29, 2010)

Okay. I'm new to splitting firewood, and I'm curious to find out how long it takes others to split a cord. Let's say the wood is oak in the round approximately 12-16" in length.

Please state your method (gas splitter, wood maul, etc.) and how long it would take in hours.

cheers


----------



## Ambull (Sep 29, 2010)

Good straight grain oak with only small knots I can split a cord in an hour with a maul. I usually stack it while I am splitting, so it takes a bit longer. Large splitters can go a whole lot faster. If logs are easily manageable, the Super Split can really go fast, maybe about 20 minutes or so. A splitter with a 6 way wedge and conveyor would probably be the fastest though, maybe like 15 minutes.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 29, 2010)

With the wood right there in a pile next to my little 5 hp splitter it would probably take 6-8 hours for me to do it by myself.

With wood that size it would be a little quicker to do it with the super split ax from fiskars.

I am currently splitting 26-28" red oak logs and only use my hydralic splitter and it is slow. I have almost 2 cords done and have put in about 15 hours total. This is probably on slow side because the wood is so big.

:rockn:


----------



## twincam (Sep 29, 2010)

Approx 1 hour with 2 guys a TW 5 and a conveyor. Rounds are fairly close to the splitter and are anywhere from 16inches to 36. This with a 4 way wedge. Im talking full cords.


----------



## STLfirewood (Sep 29, 2010)

redoakneck said:


> With the wood right there in a pile next to my little 5 hp splitter it would probably take 6-8 hours for me to do it by myself.
> 
> With wood that size it would be a little quicker to do it with the super split ax from fiskars.
> 
> ...



You could cut a ton of time if you noodle those big blocks in 1/4s or even 16s or 1/8s. With time like that I think you must be splitting your pieces really small.



If I was splitting that wood from my OWB I could do it in 0 minutes.:biggrinbounce2: If will fit like that. But with my splitter it would take a little over an hour splitting how I split it. There is usually right around 1000 pieces in a cord when I'm done slitting. If it's cook wood there is around 1600-1800. Cook wood ts even longer.

Scott


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 29, 2010)

2 good guys, grippo/aka supersplit, no conveyor, hustling, 1 hour.

3 of us did a 1/2 cord out of a pickup truck, hence the third guy, in 18 minutes last winter.
This was not a sustainable speed, but gassin it hard....so my guess would 1 cord per hour.

times are diminishable as the day wears on.


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 29, 2010)

If the rounds are right near the splitter and I have my log claws, I can split a 4'x8' face-cord in about an hour. That's 16" long, so all 3 face-cords in about 3 hours per cord. That's with a slow gas hydraulic splitter and by myself. I split half of them on the "thin side" also.


----------



## buildmyown (Sep 29, 2010)

That size wood, not stacking as i go about an hour with the super splitter. 2 guys half hour easy. Last year 3 of us split 4 full cords (128cu ft) in about 3 hours and that was all 8"-30+" maple and twisted cherry in the 6"-20" area.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 29, 2010)

Never timed it but a rough guess, about 3 hours with a maul, and less than one hour with the Super Split. I'm not as fast as I used to be either.


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 29, 2010)

Ambull said:


> Good straight grain oak with only small knots I can split a cord in an hour with a maul.....



This is difficult for me to fathom. Surely you must mean a face cord. I end up with somewhere between 1000-1200 pieces per full cord, all 16". However, hydraulics are slow though.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 29, 2010)

We cut and split off site and fill a 5’ x 8’ trailer on the go so it might be a little over 1/3 cord of oak if it for home use. Once we pull on to the property, I connect the trailer to the Sportsman 800 and the Specco 34 ton splitter to the 500. Well go in to the woods where we have wood stack along the trails for up to 2 years. The wife will pull the splitter next to the pile while I pull the trailer next to the splitter. We split all wood at least once and load the trailer. Once the trailer is filled, we leave the woods, connect the trailer to her Honda CRV and we are on our way to a 35 mile trip back home. We average about 1 trailer per hour and two loads per day on the weekends. (some of the larger rounds might be split in fourth so we have a mixture of wood in the pile) 

After we fill our second load, we start cutting on the white ash that has been dead for two years now. Most of our ash is 16 to 20” in dia and 30 to 40 ft long. We cut this in to 18 inch rounds and stack it along the trails for next years splitting. We keep between 6 to 10 full cords at home and another 10 cords on the property. 

On an average, we only split 1/2 cord per day (two trailer loads) or maybe four trips per weekend. The rest of the weekend is spent working on trails, filling deer feeders, checking food plots and having roasted hot dogs and chips for lunch. I could do more wood per day but the wife calls it our bounding time and I’m no spring chicken. 

We don't think if cutting our wood as working. We would be going up to the property to fill deer feeders and making trails anyway so the wood is a bonus for us. 

We cut on 80 acres of woodland so we never leave any cut or split wood where it can be seen from the road.


----------



## Patrick H (Sep 29, 2010)

buildmyown said:


> That size wood, not stacking as i go about an hour with the super splitter. 2 guys half hour easy. Last year 3 of us split 4 full cords (128cu ft) in about 3 hours and that was all 8"-30+" maple and twisted cherry in the 6"-20" area.



128 cu. ft. is one cord, not 4.


----------



## trost66 (Sep 29, 2010)

If the wood is by the splitter and I'm really busting my but I can do a face cord in about 15 min with tw 6 with a 6 way wedge and throwing it in a backhoe bucket


----------



## sawkiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Splitting and loading at the same time by myself takes me about 1.5 - 2 hrs per cord on average. I have hustled them out a little faster. Now if the stars aligned and I had good straight pop 1 time with the four way wood I imagine I would be quite a bit more productive. Most of our firewood is far from straight grain and hardly ever the right size for a perfect four way split.

The above time is using a tractor with a homemade splitter ran off the remotes and I usually don't run the tractor over 1200 rpm when I am by myself so the cycle time is slow but it is plenty for me to keep up with.


----------



## rokspydr (Sep 29, 2010)

2 guy's troybilt 27 ton gas splitter about 1hr.


----------



## climber338 (Sep 30, 2010)

with my timberwolf tw-p1 its about an hour and a half if i have my dad and brother moving the wood around and stacking it. 2 hours if i have to grab logs out of the pile and then stack it in our barn. i cant complain really because im always waiting on the splitter as well so i really dont break a sweat to much. every once and awhile ill get a (splitting job) where a client asks me to come back after a removal or large pruning and split the wood and i need to start charging by the cord instead of by the hour.


----------



## flewism (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, some of you guys are really fast with the splitting. It takes me every bit of 3 hours to split a cord of wood and about one to stack it. Now I'm not working as hard as I could just at a nice pace. The most I've split in one day is two cords and I mostly work by myself.


----------



## Ambull (Sep 30, 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijxQUS8pBR8&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijxQUS8pBR8&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Ambull (Sep 30, 2010)

Pulp Friction said:


> This is difficult for me to fathom. Surely you must mean a face cord. I end up with somewhere between 1000-1200 pieces per full cord, all 16". However, hydraulics are slow though.




Never counted the pieces. I use 18-20" logs. The good stuff I can split faster with my maul than I can with the splitter. Down side is that I am burned out after one cord. It is Miller time after that.

I probably was exaggerating a little, but not too far off.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 30, 2010)

Probably take me a day with the gas splitter...but I have the attention span of a cat. 

I'll split for a half hr and then mow grass for 20min, clean up here/there for 30 min then, then split again for 30 min or so...run a gas trimmer etc. 

We're way ahead on wood so to take the drudgery out of everything esp wood I keep bouncing from one task to another. Things get done but nothing becomes a 'project'.

Sounds like it wouldn't be productive for wood but it is and I'm so happy to have adopted this puttering method to hit all my personal work assignments.


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2010)

Several days. My back gets sore and I need to have whine breaks. The Used Dog insists that I must stop and throw a ball for him. After a few chunks are split, my brain signals "This is not fun" alert and I go find something else to do-- like soak in the hot tub.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Sep 30, 2010)

When you are retired it doesn't matter how long it takes. We also call "Union Break!" whenever we want - sometimes these "breaks" happen more than twice an hour. Interesting how the 'help' can sometimes wander off during the breaks though. 

Shari


----------



## Pulp Friction (Sep 30, 2010)

Ambull said:


> Never counted the pieces. I use 18-20" logs. The good stuff I can split faster with my maul than I can with the splitter. Down side is that I am burned out after one cord. It is Miller time after that.
> 
> I probably was exaggerating a little, but not too far off.




Incredible!!! I can only hope to move enough wood someday to justify one of those psi machines. Time is money they say, so if you don't have money to spend, you better plan on spending time! 

I make 20% more splits on 16-inch pieces than 20", and I tend to split half of them a little thinner, plus work by myself. Even though, I couldn't dream of coming close to that processing time.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 30, 2010)

*2 hours plus*

Two hours minimum per cord when working by myself. It depends lergely on how miserable the round stock is to split. If I could get another guy to roll the rounds to me while I operate the splitter, it would knock a half hour off. Somehow, these "helpers" tend to make themselves scarce.

Now add at least another hour to neatly stack a full cord of logs from a thrown pile. The helpers usually move even further away as the stacking process begins.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Sep 30, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Two hours minimum per cord when working by myself. It depends lergely on how miserable the round stock is to split. If I could get another guy to roll the rounds to me while I operate the splitter, it would knock a half hour off. Somehow, these "helpers" tend to make themselves scarce.
> 
> Now add at least another hour to neatly stack a full cord of logs from a thrown pile. The helpers usually move even further away as the stacking process begins.



thats about what i am running, maybe a little longer. i get to use my boys for stacking when they get in trouble. they grumble but actaully seem to enjoy it after a bit. it helps they are competative:greenchainsaw:

o yea, running a 27 ton troy built with the wood feeding off the back of my trailer or pickup.


----------



## cnice_37 (Sep 30, 2010)

slowp said:


> The Used Dog insists that I must stop and throw a ball for him.



Haha - similar problem except mine isn't "used".

With a hydraulic splitter it take me 1.5hrs to split a cord. That's hustling but not killing myself. I keep up that pace easily and can put in a good 4 hour day before my shoulders start feeling it. This is with rounds no bigger than say 20".


----------



## cnice_37 (Sep 30, 2010)

cnice_37 said:


> With a hydraulic splitter it take me 1.5hrs to split a cord.



OK - revising my BS statement. I know it took me about 12 hours for this pile and I did that in one week. The total was right around 5 cords. So that's 2.5hrs/ cord. That's on the slow side as I did this all in one week when I borrowing a friend's splitter. My shoulder's were toast after the second day. Also, I had to do a lot vertical which adds time IMO.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2210820&postcount=1


----------



## Marc (Sep 30, 2010)

More than an hour. Less than a day.


----------



## Iska3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wife'nHubby said:


> When you are retired it doesn't matter how long it takes. We also call "Union Break!" whenever we want - *sometimes these "breaks" happen more than twice an hour. Interesting how the 'help' can sometimes wander off during the breaks though*.
> 
> Shari





Shari, You must be talking to my wife again. I stop for 5 min, she tells everyone she knows and they post little hits on the net. :bang:


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 30, 2010)

I average about 1 cord in 2 hours working alone. Splitter is regular 22 ton Husklee (no 4 way).


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Sep 30, 2010)

I average 1/2 to 1 . 12 Pack Bud 12 Tall Boys per cord.

Great Question.


----------



## Cambium (Sep 30, 2010)

Without reading all the posts I'll leave one..

Gas powered TroyBilt 27Ton. 4Way Wedge. Just myself. Under 90 degrees(  )...No break. Continous split, pick up, split. 45-60 Minutes 1 cord. Another 45 to stack.


----------



## sawkiller (Sep 30, 2010)

Ambull said:


> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijxQUS8pBR8&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ijxQUS8pBR8&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>



I like the concept anyone got any idea on the pricing without filling out a bunch of forms for a salesman to bug me about something I probably cant afford.


----------



## Cerran (Sep 30, 2010)

It usually takes me about 3-3.5 hours to split a cord by hand with a 6 pound maul. Granted I'm splitting straight-grained Red Fir but still.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 30, 2010)

if i use hydraulic splitter and rounds are next to it already, maybe 1.5 hours max.
if i use a fiskars SS and the noodling is already done, probably even faster, but more tired after of course


----------



## Ambull (Sep 30, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I like the concept anyone got any idea on the pricing without filling out a bunch of forms for a salesman to bug me about something I probably cant afford.



I was afraid to call too......

my guess is $15-$20 grand


----------



## motoman3b (Sep 30, 2010)

My wife and I split some already cut ash the other day and did roughly 6 cords in 7 hours I think if I modify my splitter with an adjustable 4 way I could definately shave some time off


----------



## Cambium (Sep 30, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I like the concept anyone got any idea on the pricing without filling out a bunch of forms for a salesman to bug me about something I probably cant afford.




OMG that was not a cord. Not even a face cord!! lmao.. they measured the Logs 4x4x16"...I bet you when they stack that pile it will be half a cord...But still, cant complain about that speed. Gees.


----------



## WetBehindtheEar (Sep 30, 2010)

Cambium said:


> OMG that was not a cord. Not even a face cord!! lmao.. they measured the Logs 4x4x16"...I bet you when they stack that pile it will be half a cord...But still, cant complain about that speed. Gees.



They said on the video that it was only a face cord. 

I saw the tape measure & it looked like 4x8 (or NEARLY 4x8) I DO think the 4' high measurement was only part of the stack. 

Either way, they were doing the work of two log splitters, not one... makes a huge difference. 

AND they had it all stacked right there nice and neat - most of the piles I deal with are a jumbled stack and very often frozen together/to the ground. Those guys were 'humpin' it', too... I don't think I could keep that kind of pace for more than 10 minutes. So I guess a partner & I could get through 7/8ths of a cord?


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2010)

Cambium said:


> OMG that was not a cord. Not even a face cord!! lmao.. they measured the Logs 4x4x16"...*I bet you when they stack that pile it will be half a cord*...But still, cant complain about that speed. Gees.



4'x8'x16"

1/3 cord. And splits stack tighter than rounds, so less yet.

Still a very impressive splitter!


----------



## Cerran (Sep 30, 2010)

sunfish said:


> 4'x8'x16"
> 
> 1/3 cord. And splits stack tighter than rounds, so less yet.
> 
> Still a very impressive splitter!




Not to be contrary but I've found splits stack less tightly than rounds. Someone had a thread on that a while back actually....


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2010)

Cerran said:


> Not to be contrary but I've found splits stack less tightly than rounds. Someone had a thread on that a while back actually....


You could be right. I haven't given it much thought


----------



## mga (Sep 30, 2010)

never really timed it....never really cared how long it took.


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cerran said:


> Not to be contrary but I've found splits stack less tightly than rounds. Someone had a thread on that a while back actually....



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ####
not this one again !!!


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2010)

mga said:


> never really timed it....never really cared how long it took.



Best answer yet!


----------



## buildmyown (Sep 30, 2010)

Patrick H said:


> 128 cu. ft. is one cord, not 4.



Correct that should have read 128 cu. ft. per cord. 

and to clarify a little more im using gas super splitter not the fiskers and i tend to split on the larger side.


----------



## DSS (Sep 30, 2010)

I split 3 cords of elm last weekend, and it took me most of the weekend by myself with a split-fire splitter. I had them noodled, but the stuff is so stringy that you have to use the ax to beat them apart almost every time.

I wasn't getting too excited about it either, split for awhile, have a little break.....you know.


----------



## wampum (Sep 30, 2010)

Years ago I cut, split and stacked about 1 and 1/2 cords on my dump truck. This was wood that was trees in the woods I cut down and stacked and split and loaded on my truck by hand. I left home and returned in just over 6 hours,about an 8 mile round trip. 

Now with my splitter I do a cord in about 4 hours. I have no reason to hurry and take several breaks. I don't even care if I spread it out over several days,doing other chores in between.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 30, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Best answer yet!



You both would if you were paying 15/hr for the guy bringing you the wood and 12.50 for the guy throwing it away from the machine. Me running it.I'm worth 25 an hour.7- 8 cubic cords in 8 hours split smaller then 4 inch and were all staggering....to get a beer into us.
I roof shingler,1 logger/farm hand and myself. All healthy boys.

I don't expect to get rich from firewood, but I'm also not gonna loose money/break even either.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 30, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> I average about 1 cord in 2 hours working alone. Splitter is regular 22 ton Husklee (no 4 way).


Looks like that's the norm. 1/2 of a full cord per hour for one man working alone with a typical logslitter.

Remember, the split logs still have to be carried from their thrown pile and stacked. Therefore, I keep the splitter rather close to the stacked collection and transport rounds to it. I have also discovered that firewood and females both tend to be far more valuable when stacked. opcorn:


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2010)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> You both would if you were paying 15/hr for the guy bringing you the wood and 12.50 for the guy throwing it away from the machine. Me running it.I'm worth 25 an hour.7- 8 cubic cords in 8 hours split smaller then 4 inch and were all staggering....to get a beer into us.
> I roof shingler,1 logger/farm hand and myself. All healthy boys.
> 
> I don't expect to get rich from firewood, but I'm also not gonna loose money/break even either.



Now if I were doing it to make money, dang right, I'd know. Souds like you got it figured out


----------



## ptabaka (Sep 30, 2010)

*wood*

me 2guys tw6 1 hour fast pace


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 30, 2010)

One other thing to think about:

The smaller that you split the round logs, the longer that it will take to split a cord of firewood. The splitter takes more cycles and you have to pick up and stack more pieces. And, as already mentioned, the longer the round logs, the longer that it will take to split them.

We are dealing with an inexact science.


----------



## twincam (Sep 30, 2010)

Cambium said:


> Without reading all the posts I'll leave one..
> 
> Gas powered TroyBilt 27Ton. 4Way Wedge. Just myself. Under 90 degrees(  )...No break. Continous split, pick up, split. 45-60 Minutes 1 cord. Another 45 to stack.




Naw


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Sep 30, 2010)

sunfish said:


> . Souds like you got it figured out



The jury is still out. Its a hobby and I provide some cash to some friends and great quality wood for different friends.
In the middle some where I make a few bucks. It feeds my CAD


----------



## jhoff310 (Sep 30, 2010)

one a good day with enough mountain dew and beef jerky in me I can do a cord in about 2.5 to 3 hrs. Thats by hand with a maul. If I get a few bastard pieces it might take 3.5. A few years back my dad and I had a little contest me VS his splitter. after 2 hours I had 18 more pieces of wood than he did.

Jeff


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 30, 2010)

PLAYINWOOD said:


> You both would if you were paying 15/hr for the guy bringing you the wood and 12.50 for the guy throwing it away from the machine. Me running it.I'm worth 25 an hour.7- 8 cubic cords in 8 hours split smaller then 4 inch and were all staggering....to get a beer into us.
> I roof shingler,1 logger/farm hand and myself. All healthy boys.
> 
> I don't expect to get rich from firewood, but I'm also not gonna loose money/break even either.



===

Thats still about 3 manhours per cord...


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 30, 2010)

Man I must be slow!!!! I do split them to 3x5 or smaller. The oak splits great but that elm.....

I'm going to noodle those biggies but man that makes a heap of stringy mess, splitter is a lot cleaner.


That super split ax is fun to use, really fast IF you got the right logs--I buried that thing into a couple of 24-26 inchers just for kicks, wasting time and energy just to see if I could bust one that big.

Well looks like y'all won't call me when its time to split, heehheeehhheh


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 30, 2010)

Crap y'all are fast.

I figure on a half cord in 3-4 hours, less if I don't have to muck around with frozen rounds or picking through the stuff that needs to be bucked for the starter piles, but that seldom seems to be the case.

My helper insists upon 40-200 retrieves per hour and refuses to stack, load the splitter, run the splitter, or much of anything besides complain, nag, and mooch my lunch.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## avason (Sep 30, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I average 1/2 to 1 . 12 Pack Bud 12 Tall Boys per cord.
> 
> Great Question.



Now that's my style...I'm so glad someone works like me!!


----------



## DSS (Oct 1, 2010)

jhoff310 said:


> one a good day with enough mountain dew and beef jerky in me I can do a cord in about 2.5 to 3 hrs. Thats by hand with a maul. If I get a few bastard pieces it might take 3.5. A few years back my dad and I had a little contest me VS his splitter. after 2 hours I had 18 more pieces of wood than he did.
> 
> Jeff



Mountain dew and beef jerky....this dudes got it down!

Now you're splitting..!!!!!


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Oct 1, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> Thats still about 3 manhours per cord...



Not very efficient is it.


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 1, 2010)

^you got some incredible piles there PLAYINWOOD.


----------



## nikocker (Oct 1, 2010)

*Heck No Time at all!!*

I just merely fire up the Timberwolf and that sweet sound of the Honda powerplant brings all the Wood Gnomes out of the woodlot. Those little guys get the work done in no time!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

*HOWEVER* if they're on vacation and I have to do it - - it takes about 3 hours working by myself and splitting smaller fireplace sized splits.

Al


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Oct 1, 2010)

Working alone with my splitter with 11 second cycle time, a few minutes either side of 3 hours for a cord of oak. 


Oh and by the way some of y'all are fast MoFo's splitting a cord.


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow you guys are fast.. It takes my wife days and days, and all she does is complain and complain..I guess I'll have to get on her case.. :monkey:


----------



## peterc38 (Oct 1, 2010)

TJ-Bill said:


> Wow you guys are fast.. It takes my wife days and days, and all she does is complain and complain..I guess I'll have to get on her case.. :monkey:



That sort of reminds me of this old story......


One Saturday afternoon, a man was sitting in his lawn chair drinking beer and watching his wife mow the lawn. A neighbor lady was so outraged at this, she came over and shouted at the man, "You should be hung for letting her cut the grass!" To which he calmly replied, "I am. That's why she cuts the grass!"


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 1, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> That sort of reminds me of this old story......
> 
> 
> One Saturday afternoon, a man was sitting in his lawn chair drinking beer and watching his wife mow the lawn. A neighbor lady was so outraged at this, she came over and shouted at the man, "You should be hung for letting her cut the grass!" To which he calmly replied, "I am. That's why she cuts the grass!"


----------



## TJ-Bill (Oct 1, 2010)

peterc38 said:


> That sort of reminds me of this old story......
> 
> 
> One Saturday afternoon, a man was sitting in his lawn chair drinking beer and watching his wife mow the lawn. A neighbor lady was so outraged at this, she came over and shouted at the man, "You should be hung for letting her cut the grass!" To which he calmly replied, "I am. That's why she cuts the grass!"



 HAAHHA.. nice one..


----------



## davec (Oct 1, 2010)

Now that's funny, right there...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2010)

*Try Dry Elm Crotch*

I may have to change my estimate. I was splitting along like a songbird yesterday with burr oak, walnut, and hackerry, all green. The hackberry was a little tough, but she went right through it in the second stage.

Then I ran into some dry elm crotch, about 12" across, each forked branch about 10" apiece. That piece alone took 15 minutes to pulverize. I should have either sawed it in half or fed it to the woodpeckers. :bang:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 25, 2010)

I know this is a month old almost but oh well. I have a custom built 22hp splitter and it takes longer to load the thing than it does to split the wood. I have taught the wife to use it though and therefor takes me no time at all. I just go to work and come home and its split. good wife I must say. Id say an 1.5-2.5 a cord if your haulin butt to get each round. and its not to knotty.:chainsawguy:


----------



## Cambium (Oct 25, 2010)

RAYINTOMBALL said:


> Working alone with my splitter with 11 second cycle time, a few minutes either side of 3 hours for a cord of oak.
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way some of y'all are fast MoFo's splitting a cord.




No way...with an 11 cycle time splitter?? Evena single wedge I'd be done with a cord at least 1.5 hours. 

My splitter is like 16 seconds (lol) and I can do a cord in 120 minutes..With my 4way wedge I do it in 70 minutes. Lift, pull, push, lift pull push...no stopping. I didnt realize my pace until someone pointed it out after I was done...He said "your motion was 1" meaning my body always moved and never stood still for more than 1 minute.


----------



## Mr Good Wood (Jun 30, 2014)

ok if I max the motor out it is 6.5 seconds complete stroke 24 in single wedge I run it at im guessing a 10- 11 sec complete cycle. I don't do the complete cycle as most don't when splitting Im 32 and and this kid is 25. I can do a cord of oak in approx 1.5-2 hr if its close to splitter. Full sun 90 degrees. This kid 6 hrs close to splitter with and umbrella and 85 degrees with partial sun and a nice breeze splitting maple and ash ( it pops like nothing for the most part) Good god they dont make them like they used to and Im not talking about the splitter. Yea he is done working for me


----------



## zogger (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr Good Wood said:


> ok if I max the motor out it is 6.5 seconds complete stroke 24 in single wedge I run it at im guessing a 10- 11 sec complete cycle. I don't do the complete cycle as most don't when splitting Im 32 and and this kid is 25. I can do a cord of oak in approx 1.5-2 hr if its close to splitter. Full sun 90 degrees. This kid 6 hrs close to splitter with and umbrella and 85 degrees with partial sun and a nice breeze splitting maple and ash ( it pops like nothing for the most part) Good god they dont make them like they used to and Im not talking about the splitter. Yea he is done working for me



Six hours with a gas splitter to do one cord is pathetic deluxe! I bet most guys here could beat that with an axe/maul.


----------



## Mr Good Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

zogger said:


> Six hours with a gas splitter to do one cord is pathetic deluxe! I bet most guys here could beat that with an axe/maul.


 Yea i know. the rounds are right there for him and o yea i forgot the stuff is 2.5 to 3 years old ( maple and ash) so it is not as heavey as fresh cut to be split. 6 to 18 in rounds. my splitter and gas too. oh and a conveyer to no tossing the splits far either. 

pathetic deluxe LOL 

What should one pay per cord/ hr in the scenario i described? I pay cash under the table as many do so...


----------



## Samuel22250 (Jul 1, 2014)

1.5 cord in ~ 2 hours with a splitter and a belt taking it away 8 seconds full in and out on a 5" 30" ram

Mostly blue gum I really need a lifter that stuff is heavy


----------



## steved (Jul 1, 2014)

I've read it all...the next thing we will be having is timed splitting trials...grab your popcorn folks, come watch the action!

I didn't think splitting was a race?


----------



## svk (Jul 1, 2014)

With rounds stacked in a row right next to the hydraulic splitter I can do a cord an hour. If they are piled rather than stacked, figure an hour and a half. I do move at a pretty fast pace though, it's not something that I could do day in and day out. Did 10 cords in a day once and couldn't walk so well the next day....

Now that I hand split everything, it's a bit slower but still move right along. With the splits laid out, and splitting them large for my indoor boiler I can do about a cord every 90 minutes. Figure a little longer for fireplace sized splits.

Did a scrounge load of 1.25 cords of aspen in just over 4 hours on Sunday. This included bucking, splitting, and loading the splits into the trailer.


----------



## esshup (Jul 1, 2014)

I guess it all depends on the size of the rounds. It takes me at least 1/2 day to get a cord split and that's if I'm lucky. But, each piece that I'm moving to the splitter is 100# or more, and 2 rounds fill up the bucket on the tractor, so that gets dumped in the shed where they need to be stacked. I can't see throwing them on the ground just to be picked up again and moved to the shed.

It'd go a heck of a lot faster if the rounds were 10"-16" dia. Smallest round is about 18" dia. and some are over 40" dia.


----------



## Whitespider (Jul 1, 2014)

Not very long, I took lessons from this guy...


----------



## lapeer20m (Jul 1, 2014)

It takes me about 2 hours to split and stack a cord of red pine by myself. I have an OWB so my splits are relatively large.


----------



## A100HVA (Jul 1, 2014)

[/ATTACH] [/ATTACH] [/ATTACH] the best so far has been 22 minutes per cord sawed split and loaded on truck.
care to guess how much in truck loose vs stacked?

loose load in 44 minutes , 2 people
stacked load 1hr 8 minutes 3 people


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 1, 2014)

A100HVA: That's two cord loose stacked; how many cord stacked? And, what kind of processor is that your using?


----------



## zogger (Jul 1, 2014)

A100HVA said:


> the best so far has been 22 minutes per cord sawed split and loaded on truck.
> care to guess how much in truck loose vs stacked?
> 
> loose load in 44 minutes , 2 people
> stacked load 1hr 8 minutes 3 people



That there setup is full bore cheatin! HAHAHAHA!

Man, you can knock it out with that.


----------



## Squintacular (Jul 1, 2014)

With a TW-6 and three "hard working" guys 30 mins for a full cord.


----------



## farmall40 (Jul 2, 2014)

With my Hud-son processor, my dad and I can cut and split a full cord of tree length ash in a little less than in hour. That's also loaded in the dump trailer.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I think two men working at a reasonable pace could split and stack that in 2-3 hours. All really depends on size and quality of the wood. If it was a cord of Elm and the splitter had to virtually force its way thru 100% of the cylinder stroke. . Differnt story.


----------



## Sagetown (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems like everybody has their own interpretation of a stacked cord of wood. In the old days around here, we had to have a stack 4 foot wide x 4 foot high x 8 foot long before it was called a cord of firewood.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> Seems like everybody has their own interpretation of a stacked cord of wood. In the old days around here, we had to have a stack 4 foot wide x 4 foot high x 8 foot long before it was called a cord of firewood.


Thats exactly what a cord of wood is 4'x4'x8'... I only call it a cord if its in 8ft logs. The whole face cord envolves cutting and stacking and settling of the wood and the rounds are cut to 16"s.


----------



## A100HVA (Jul 2, 2014)

3 Cord stacked in truck. only load ever been stacked in truck,since processor bought new in '86, i aint selling loads like that one


----------



## Torch68 (Jul 2, 2014)

Never timed myself but with a log hook, Timberwolf TW-2HD w/ hydraulic lift I am thinking 2+ hours for a full face cord. My rounds are 20-22 inches long and I am hustling.


----------



## muddstopper (Jul 2, 2014)

Lets see, 12-16in dia Apple, on trailer, unloaded, split and stacked in 15min. 5guys, homemade splitter, 5in cyl, 25hp engine, 28gpm 2 stage pump, 6way hyd adjustable wedge. wedge. Could of done more but they couldnt keep up with the splitter. And I never broke a sweat.


----------



## zogger (Jul 2, 2014)

All I know is, I am down to the gnarliest mambos I had with my around 60 foot long pile of oak I have been splitting. I am *this close* to noodle party time. That sledge and maul action is slow. And my hands hurt....yes I want some cheese with my whine....

But then I have an excuse to go cutting and haul back more! Been waiting until I process what I had first.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 3, 2014)

It's not stacked, so I don't know the exact amount, but this was just under an hour on the Super Splitter.


----------



## CRThomas (Jul 4, 2014)

lopro said:


> Okay. I'm new to splitting firewood, and I'm curious to find out how long it takes others to split a cord. Let's say the wood is oak in the round approximately 12-16" in length.
> 
> Please state your method (gas splitter, wood maul, etc.) and how long it would take in hours.
> 
> cheers


 You have to see the size these fellows are talking about when they talk about there speed in time. I talked to the lady in Perryville she has a $80.000.00 dollar processer. She said they can do a cord an hour. Just her and her son. She have a big operation something most firewood people dream about.


----------



## CRThomas (Jul 4, 2014)

lopro said:


> Okay. I'm new to splitting firewood, and I'm curious to find out how long it takes others to split a cord. Let's say the wood is oak in the round approximately 12-16" in length.
> 
> Please state your method (gas splitter, wood maul, etc.) and how long it would take in hours.
> 
> cheers


 I only do bundled firewood I started a 10:00 at 15:00 I had split a rank bundled it into a 100 bundles. It was 98 deg. So I took breaks regular. I split the big stuff with my three point tractor splitter so I can get it down to my size then I take them inside to my 20 ton electric splitter. That's cleaning up my mess to and putting every thing a way. I thought about speed one time that lasted about 2 seconds. A rank a day at $2.50 a bundle whole sale gross me $250.00 a rank. I don't need speed. My wife said I need a processer I said no I am just fine out here in my shack.


----------

